# Mick the Mercenary



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I had a weird Jezplan last night.
*
Mick the Mercenary - A Mascot*

Basically it's about an old and knackered Imperial Guardsman called "Mick the Mercenary".

*What does he do?*

Firstly, we're going to get a guardsman painted up, Viscount Vash has offered to build and paint him for us. Once the model is built and Mick comes to life we're going to send him off around the United Kingdom to take part in people's Tabletop Battles.

We have a rough idea of where we want to go with him statwise, basically he'll be a _Sly Mambo_ standard character, not too fancy that he'll win a battle on his own but good enough to give a space marine a good kicking.

Right, so now we have a mercenary - he needs to see some action. This is where you guys can apply for his services to join one of your battles. Once we have a suitable candidate we'll post him to you on the understanding he's used in a tabletop battle within the next two weeks. The person who receives him has to write a brief outline of the battle, what he achieved, what he killed, what "injured" him. You can right it into a fluffy story if you want, be imaginative. If you took photo's post them in the thread. 
Once that battle is over he'll be posted to another trustworthy applicant who will use him in another battle. The person that receives him will be expected to pass him on at their expense so don't apply for his services unless you can meet the postage cost to forward him to the next member.

A forum character who travels the UK fighting battles every week. A bit of fun really. A site mascot.

That's it in a nutshell. Clearly we're placing an element of trust in the people who use the model so we'll only be sending him to reputed members of the forum.

A month in the life of Mick the Mercenary will look something like this


01-04-09 - Vash Sends him to Squeek
06-04-09 - Squeek uses the model in battle, writes the report on the thread then forwards it to Vaz
14-04-09 - Vaz uses the model in battle, writes the report on the thread then forwards it to Dusty's Corner
25-04-09 - Dusty's Corner uses the model in battle, writes the report on the thread then forwards it to Concrete Hero
...and so on and so on.

*What we need from you*

What we need from you guys is a set of rules. A character design. This is going to be a fast one to get his rule set finalised by Saturday next week. We might only pick certain elements of the rules you design, try to be original, add some interesting and quirky wargear. 

His stat line can be anything between these totals.



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Min | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 2 | 2 | 9 | -
Max | 5 | 5 | 4 | 4 | 1 | 4 | 4 | 10 | -
Remember this is about designing a fun and characterful model, not a killing machine. Also the name Mick is kinda something that stuck, it isn't definite though, feel free to suggest other names.

He can have saves you desire too, I think the key is Wargear. Think up some whacky and interesting equipment.

Here's the code to use to display his stats, copy paste this into your reply and edit the bottom line.


```
[table] Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Edit this line | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
[/table]
```
I'll be dishing out 1 months supporter access to anyone who suggests something we go on to use too. 

Come Saturday next week we'll have a character and statline for Vash to model and paint up.


----------



## scruff (Mar 3, 2008)

Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Mick the Mercenary | 4 | 4 | 4 | 3(4) | 2 | 4 | 3 | 9 | 4+
Trusty Steed | - | - | - | +1 | +1 | - | +1 | - | -
(the Trusty Steed is an item that further modifies Mick. See below)
(Cheers for the table by the way - i'll use it in my customs lol)

*Special Rules*: *Independent Character*, *Stubborn*, *Combat Tactics *(see Codex: SM)
*The Ballad*: Mick is known far and wide, his repute itself touches the sky! All actions named by Mick's comparderie, are named in rhyme which the player must say. To break this vow, Heresy won't allow - a save to be taken by those who give no cow
*Deadly Repute*: Regardless of Ballad, of constants there's one: to Mick's employer theres a drink to be had when the game's WON!!!
*Mick's Only Aim*: Mick's a Mercenary, but he's pretty nice. His very pants are made of spice! The moment Mick is even played, one must make demands if thats ok - the opposing player may offer Mick many things - shiny things - if Mick joins him. Sure, Mick may refuse, but if its really tempting to give in to the cake and etcetera then the opponent gains control. The original person who should have had him will instead get the bid =P

*Wargear*:
*Trademark Item* (*Cigar, copy of his Ballad*), *Mick's Trusty Gun*, *Mick's Pick*
May be upgraded to have his Trusty Steed for +25pts - this makes Mick's unit type a Beast. However, his skill is as legendary as his beard - Mick has the Skilled Rider special rule
*Mick's Pick*: This is a two handed weapon that gives Mick +2 strength. Only the hardiest of the hard can wield it however - Mick gains +1 to his toughness and may not be Instant Killed (this is included in the brackets)
*Mick's Trusty Gun*: This is a Twin Linked Lasgun. However, it has +2 strength and also Gets Hot - only then does it truly satisfy it each time it causes a BOOM!

How about all repliers also add to my ballad?

```
[i]He's Mick the Mercenary, but he's really very nice
<Your line here>[/i]
```
(essentially, the idea that my suggestion gives is that the entire battle gives the player a base for the report that must follow. a ballad to end all ballads!)


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

*mick the merc*



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Mick the Mercenary | 4 | 5 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 10 | 4*

Special Rules: Independent Character ,infiltrate, fearless, eternal warrior

Merc: Mick works for cash, weapons or anything else he can get his hands on that’s worthy of his time. Mick is fearless and passes any moral check as he stays and fights till the end to get his money
He is also avalible to any army as he will fight for the highest bidder

Lucky git: Mick has been around for so long that he is believed to have the luck of the Gods Emperor on his side. All saves Mick takes are inv* saves regardless of any others codex’s rules and he is immune to instant death

say hello to my little friend: Mick has a constant supply of weapons and some times doesn’t know what to take. Roll on the wargear chart twice before any game. Any double counts as him being to excited to pick two items and only one weapon is taken

Wargear: Hellgun, frag and krak grenades power weapon
Mick's car boot6

1:vortex grenade
2:melta bombs
3:Master crafted power weapon
4: Storm bolter
5: Combi bolter/melta
6: Sniper rifle


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Awesome contributions guys. I can see some great ideas already


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

nice idea Jez. 

how bout "If Mick kills ......... opponent buys the beer!' hahahaha, maybe we should just make that a "site" rule though instead of actually putting that in since we may not want to exactly promote drinking with our younger crowd. I really like the "Mick's only aim" rule where you can sieze initiative to bring Mick to your side(if i understand that correctly)


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

That rule wouldn't work.

The person you're playing might not be a Heresy member, it's a no go.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

plus a cigar trademark item kinda thing, that would be awesome.

Maybe He can also have a rule like "The element of surprise" So that he gets a scout move or can't be shot at by any unit, unless he's already shot at them.

I'm thinking the chuck norris of the imperial guard. :laugh:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Lets stay away from chuck norris, its annoying... :wink:


----------



## scruff (Mar 3, 2008)

Chuck Norris is too far...

I too love the Mick rules already ^_^


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

haha:laugh:, I like the idea of Mick the Mercenary...it gave me a chuckle....but I have a good idea, how about a mini based of Mickey Rourke:biggrin:?!?!?!

come one, he has a grizzled look to him that fits a guardsmen...it's not like I'm saying there should be a Rob Thomas Space Marine....

Pretty cool rules if I can say so myself!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Mick | 4 | 5 | 4 | 5 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 9 | 3+

Wargear~ Micks Flamer. String of ears. Old Great coat. Verna.

Special rules~Independent Character 
*Micks Flamer*-Micks flamer has the heavy flamer profile. Also once per battle Mick can light his cigar with the flamer, seeing Mick light his cigar with a flame thrower is so awesome and scary that all enemy units with in 12' must take a leadership at there slandered leadership value with no modifiers even if they are normally immune or are assumed to auto pass. Any unit that fails the test must immediately run away from Mick D6' and can not shoot at him during there next shooting phase.

*String of ears*-Mick takes the left ear from every note worthy victim he has ever slain. In close combat if the enemy unit fails combat there leader ship is at an additional -2. If they fail the moral check they are immediately run down as they are to scared of Micks string of ears to flee.

*Old Great coat*-Mick never leaves home with out his great coat, over the years he has added pockets and countless medals from combat. The great coat gives Mick defensive and offensive grenades and gives him a 3+ armor save. The countless medals are good at blocking the shots! 

*Verna*-Mick loves his favorite gun Verna, it has saves his life more times then he can count and he would never let any one els touch it. Mick even got special bullets that are made for tearing though heavy armor and tanks, just in case some one tried to stiff him out of a paycheck! Verna has the following profile S-4 AP-3 Assault-5 Rending. 

I gave hi ma bit more S/T then the OP just because he is supposed to be a great fighter, and over the years he has grown stronger from all the combats he was in. Also, what good is a Special character if he can't at least hold his own in combat for a few rounds?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

*Mick the Merc*
Points - 85pts



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Mick | 3 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 3 | 2 | 8 | 5+

Equipment - Hotshot Lasgun, Offensive and Defensive Grenades, Two Close Combat Weapons, Meltabombs.

*Mercenary*: _Mick fights for money. It's all he ever cares about. Frag the Emperor, Money is worth commiting Heresy. Piety ain't all it cracked up to be, Honour gains nothing. Nah... A quick trigger finger and a Fast eye is all you need._

At the start of each turn, before the start of the movement phase, Roll a Ld test. If he fails, the player who owned him last turn passes control over to his opponent. If passed, the previous owner has control over him. At the start of the game, the player who purchased Mick the Merc always has control over him for the first turn.

*Campaign Veteran*: _Mick is a well known fighter, and many other thugs and hard-nut gangers prove their worth by joining with him. They fight for any one, and against anyone. But they come at a price too._

Mick may take a Retinue of between 4 and 9 Hardened Veterans. Each Hardened Veteran is armed with a Hellgun/Hellpistol and Close Combat Weapon instead of their normal options, and they may not take any unit options. Being the deep down, low-life, murderers they are, if they assault from Cover, then they may choose forgoe their additional attack to have Rending. The unit is subject to both Die Hard and Mercenary Rules.

*Die Hard* - Exactly as the Doctrine for the Imperial Guard.

*Hotshot Rifle* - Can be fired in one of two modes.

Mode 1 - Range 18", Str 3, AP 3, Assault 2
Mode 2 - Range 36", Str Poisoned, AP 1, Heavy 1, Rending (Wounds on a 4+, Counts as Str 3 against Targets with an Armour Value).


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Salvage ahoy!!  - whenever Mick kills an infantry or jump infantry in close combat he may choose to take their weapon as loot. When this is done he may choose which weapon he has to fire with, he can only hold a maximum of 4 other weapons over his original weapons. 

Whenver Mick is played the outcome of any game that uses killpoints will be determined by victory points. every weapon he takes will add an extra 20 victory points to the owning player. if he takes no weapons take away 30 points from the owning player( mick needs to get paid!)


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Mick the Mercinary | 4 | 4 | 3 | 4 | 1 | 3 | 3 | 8 | 5+/5++

101 pts

Equipment:

*Executioner Pistol
Shivs*

Special Rules:

*Eyes of the Beast
Convict of Renown
From the Shadows*

*Equipment Rules:*

*Executioner Pistol:* This pistol is rumoured to have belonged to the infamous Warden Richards, Overseer of Theliquion Penal Colony. The pistol itself appears to be a bulky version of a hellpistol, but it is rumoured that blasts from this particular weapon can puncture even the heaviest of flesh and light armour. 

Profile: Range 12", S 6, AP 4, Rapid Fire/Overheat

Overheat - The heat generated by this weapon can cause it to jam. On any roll of a 1, the power cell has overheated and needs to cool. Mick must pass a Ld check or risk dropping the weapon.

*Shivs:* During his multiple stints in the prison systems throughout the imperium, being shuffled from planet to planet, Mick has learned to master any for of mundane blade and make them his own. Shivs are treated as two close combat weapons (bonus already shown in profile), and in addition have the rending special rule.
*
Special Rules Information:*

*Eyes of the Beast:* Mick has learned how to quickly adjust to darkness, and is even rumoured to have had his eyes shined to allow him to permanently see in the dark. Mick ignores Night Fighting Rules, and if in a unit, he can give up his ranged attack to allow his unit to fire normally.
*
Convict of Renown:* Mick has been marked for death, the substantial bounty for any commander who can captrue him and deliver him to a prison system, while other commanders value his assistance, and turn a blind eye so he can escape once more to continue helping those in need. At the beginning of the game, roll a d6. On a 1-3, the imperial commander grows greedy and captrues Mick. Remove him and any squad of Hive Gangers he is accompanied by. Removing Mick from the board grants your army one objective. 

On a 4-6, the imperial commander has turned his eye for the hope of glory on the field of battle. Mick and any Hive Ganger unit accompanying him gain +1 Attack.
*
Strike From the Shadows:* When alone, Mick has been known to be a savage monster. He has the stealth and move through cover special rules. Also, Mick is always considered to be in terrain. He always has a cover save of 5+ in the open, and +1 in terrain.
*
Options:*

*Convicts:* Mick is often considered a hero by his fellow convicts, and small bands tend to gravitate towards him. Mick can be accompanied by 0-10 Convicts with the profile below. They are considered to be armed with laspistols and a collection of blades, knives, ect. For every 3 Convicts, the squad may take a special weapon from the IG codex. If there are 10 units in the squad, one model may be upgraded with a Heavy Stubber. The unit may move and fire reguardless of the heavy weapon.



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Convicts | 3 | 3| 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 2 | 8 | 5+


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

I beleive to truely create anything great and wonderful you must start with the basics, and go from there. So, first of all his name shouldn't be "Mick the Mercenary", no, thats too obvious (and cheesey), his name should be Micheal Reed, but he's better known as "Mic the Merc".
___



Name | Pts | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
"Mic the Merc" | 135 | 5 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 4 | 3 | 9 | 5+*

Special Rules: Independant Character, Furious Charge, Hit & Run, Infiltrate, Slow and Purposeful, Stubborn

Dodge: Mic's armor save is considered an invulnerable save that can be used even when invulnerable saves would not normally be permited (ie Ctan Blade) and is not effected by abilities (ie Null Zone).

Equipment: "Sheila", "Junior", Demolition Charge, Frag Grenades, Melta Bombs

"Sheila": Sheila is an ordinary unadorned Boltgun with an Auxillary Grenade Launcher, but in Mic's hands she's something special, as if she was an old friend and lover. Sheila counts as a rending weapon and pinning weapon, meaning all three weapon profiles gain both the rending and pinning characteristic.

"Junior": Junior is a simple ordinary monofilament blade, but in Mic's hand he's a little more, almost like Junior is a part of him. Junior counts as a power weapon and poisoned weapon that wounds on 4+.
___

To explain away his stats he's got to be at least in his 50's, maybe late 40's, and he's all human, no bionics or glands for this man, oh no, no no no. What's more, you don't get to this age by backstabbing or breaking deals, bet your life on it, this man is a stone cold killer and works for his money (or perhaps something else?), but he ain't ever gone back on a deal unless the client broke the contract first. His mantra if you will. So with age comes reknown, experience, skill, technique, and what's more, insight. His invulnerable save comes from his ability to read his opponents and move out of the way, rather than relying on arcane technology or psyker ability, so even if facing down a foe who would normally not allow for an invulnerable save, Mic still retains his as he reads his foes moves like an open book. However, he's not as fast as he used to be, but he's still fast enough, and mean enough, after all if you've lived to the ripe age of 50 in the 40k universe you'd understand how brutal life can be, and would either be broken by it, or sharpened to a razor's edge. 

So I give you Micheal Reed, aka "Mic the Merc".

Also PS, if by some twist of fate I win, I really don't know what I'd do with the prize, I just do this for the hell of it after all.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Mick the Mercenary | 5 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 4 | 3 | 10 | 4+

*Cost:* 140 points

*Equiptment:* Hellgun, Hellpistol, Power Weapon, Carapace Armour, Frag Grenades, Meltabombs, _The Icon of Heresy_

*Special Rules:* Fearless

*Mercenary:* _Mick is a renowned mercenary and has fought countless battles for many different employers. So long as the price is right, Mick will fight for anyone._ Mick the Mercenary is an Elite choice for any army.

*The Icon of Heresy:* _The Icon of Heresy is an artefact of immense power. It received its name after it was first used in a sword fighting tournament, granting its owner unnatural speed and strength. The judges called the owner a heretic, for cheating in the competition. How Mick came across this object is unknown, but it has helped him ever since.
Bound within the Icon is thousands of spirits, all fighting for domination. The spirits are divided into 6 different castes and as the battle lines clash, one of the castes will gain dominance and convey their strength to Mick. Regardless of which caste is in control, the Icon always generates a protective field around the owner, shielding him from harm._
The Icon of Heresy grants Mick a 5+ Invulnerable save and the Eternal Warrior special rule. In addition roll a D6 at the start of a battle to determine which caste is in control and what boon this grants Mick:
1-	The White Caste (Slaves)- +2BS and Acute Senses
2-	The Blue Caste (Warriors)- +1A, +1I and Fleet
3-	The Green Caste (Nobles)- +1 T and +1W
4-	The Yellow Caste (Officers)- +1WS, +1I Fleet and Furious Charge
5-	The Orange Caste (Judges)- +1S, +1WS, +1I and +1A
6-	The Red Caste (Lords)- +1WS, +1A, +1S, +1W, Feel No Pain and Rage


----------



## Word Bearer Matriarch (Mar 5, 2009)

Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Mick The Mercenery | 5 | 3 | 5 | 4(5) | 3 | 2 | 3 | 9 | 2+
Independent Character, Fearless, Invulnerable Save +4

Known as the lord emperor's son, Mick is a fearless merc ready for anything. He will only fight for the winning side, if it be Orkz, Tau or Space Marines.

Add one D6 for every enemy he kills, and he is immune to instant death.

Wargear: 
Meltabombs, Plasma Pistol, Excalibur - Sword of the gods, Icon Of Lord Emperor


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

cba to write all the rules for him, but i think he needs a cigar that he can use once per game Just like a smoke launcher giving a 4+ coversave to units (or however smoke launchers work these days *rolls eyes*

also at the beggining of the battle you shoul roll a d6 to determin what weapon he gets extra

my 2 cents


also trevor drake, im guessing your a vin diesel fan too? :laugh:


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes I am, plus you have never seen characters like that before or since, and i think it would fit well.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

*Mickey's statline*

Here's just my idea of a 'mick the merc'...

Points: 90


```
WS BS S T W I A Ld Sv
 4  4 3 3 3 4 3 10 4+
```
Special rules and skills: Independent character, Scout, Infiltrate, Cameleoline, Skilled Rider, Relentless, Die Hard.

Weapons: BoltPistol with blessed Ammo ( Str 4, AP 4, disallow invuln saves )
Chainsword, Dented Macharian Cross, frag and krak grenades, trademark item.

Due to his medal, the first instant death attack on Mick is treated as a regular wound.

Trademark Item: Mick's Macharian cross was initially awarded to him when he was in service of the imperial guard and blew up an enemy tank that was about to run his squad of troopers over by standing right in it's path and tossing a grenade under it's track after it had partially rolled over him. Through the many battles afterwards, it has been hit by incoming fire over a dozen times, thus saving his life, making it almost unrecognisable as a macharian cross, save for the tattered linnen colours it's suspended by.

Mick can be fielded with a group of 0-9 veterans at the cost of 10 points each. These have the statistics of a stormtrooper, up to 2 of them may carry a special weapon as per regular stormtroopers. One of them may also be upgraded with a medi pack for +6 points. They also all wear Cameleoline cloaks and share his Die Hard

Can I borrow that?: At the start of the game, before deployment, you may go through your own codex, and the enemy's codex and select up to 30 points worth of wargear from it to equip him, and up to two members of his squad as if these were special weapons. Any item may be selected from these lists, as long as they are not biomorphs or mutations, Mick is not a mutant.

If Mick isn't with a squad, but on his own, he may be fielded on a combat bike, giving him +1 toughness and a heavy bolter on the side ponton which he can fire at his own BS even if he moves up to 12" with it, at the cost of +20 points.

Expert Scout: Mick and his friends always deploy on turn 2, on whatever table edge you choose.

Hijack:
If Mick isn't fielded with his bike, or with a retinue, he may also attempt to 'hijack' an enemy vehicle. On turn 2, when he deploys, roll a die, on a result of 4-6, this is successfull, and he may be deployed with any vehicle from your enemy's allowed transports, with any upgrades you choose, but must deploy on your enemy's table edge. Whatever the former BS of this transport was, it now becomes 4 because Mick and his friends are driving it.
It also gains the 'skilled rider' bonus because of Mick.
If failed, there is no repercussion except that he must deploy ( on foot ) at your enemy's table edge.

One turn after he appears however, the 'former' occupants show up, rather angrily. Your opponent at this point, may form a squad of the most basic kind of troops up to the point value that was 'spent' on the hijacked vehicle and deploy them in the same spot as where Mike deployed.
This squad must come from the most basic troop type that is allowed to use the hijacked transport, in the following order:
Troops, Fast Attack, Elite, heavy Support, HQ

For instance, your enemy is a which hunter.
Mick steals a rhino, with smoke launchers, extra armour and a storm bolter, total points: 67 points.
Your enemy may then deploy up to 67 points worth of sisters or stormtroopers on the field.
If he had stolen a chimera, his enemy could only field stormtroopers, if he had stolen an immolator, the most 'basic' troop that can be fielded equipped with one would be dominions ( on foot now, because their immolator was stolen :mrgreen: )
Had he stolen a Landraider, the opponent would be allowed to field a very angry insquisitor with retinue ( not a lord, because an elite inquisitor is allowed a landraider too )
This squad also has the 'preferred enemy' rule against Mick and his friends for this game.

Mick may not be fielded with Tyranids due to the fact he doesn't like being eaten. Carnifexes are NOT transports. 
Also due to Super heavy tanks being too heavily guarded, Mick may not attempt to steal one of these, nor any titans. :no:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Rather than have a serious character who actually can turn the tide of a battle, I thought it might be more fun to make Mick sort of comic relief-- a human version of the classic Ork. That way, he adds some mayhem to the game, but doesn't fundamentally change the way an army functions. 

Mick is the sort of prick who gets himself banned from Xbox Live for telling twelve year olds to go play in the street. While his martial skills are beyond question, armies often send him on his way because they hate him -that- much. He casually wanders the battlefield, mocking his opponents and being a general ass. 



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Mick | 4| 4 |3 | 3 | 2 | 4 | 3 | 9 | 4+ Invulnerable

Weapons and Wargear: Mick is armed with a combat shotgun, a laspistol, a steel baseball bat, frag grenades, and three molotov cocktails.

Special Rules:
-T-Bag!: Mick cannot attempt to pursue a broken enemy from close combat, as he's too busy t-bagging his victims. 

-Steel Baseball Bat: Mick carries around this dented steel bat, not because it's particularly effective in close combat, but because it makes an interesting sound when it hits somebody's noggin. It also tends to make opponents suffer mild concussions. Any model Mick hits in close combat, but does not manage to kill, strikes at I1 the following round, just as if they had been hit by a thunder hammer.

-Molotov Cocktails: Mick finds people flailing and on fire to be extremely funny. In lieu of firing his shotgun or laspistol, Mick may toss a molotov cocktail. This counts as a Heavy 1 Blast weapon that is S3 AP5 and ignores cover saves. Mick only has three, so keep track of how many he's used. 

-Robbing the Armoury: Mick can be given up to 25 points' worth of equipment from the Armoury if he's in an army whose Codex still has one. Things always seem to go missing when Mick's around...

Including Mick in an army is free, although the opponent gets Preferred Enemy against him, because they presumably are either aware of his douchebaggery, or have already witnessed it for themselves.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

210 pts



| WS-D| BS-D| S-3| T-3(4)| W-3| I-5| A-3| Ld -10| Sv-3+

special rules: 

oh my aching head: micky has a bit of an alchohol problem, and him being a ratling with a slower metabolism, his hangovers stay with him for days. roll a 1d6-1(to a minimum of 3)

trophies: while innumerous battles, micky has the heads of countless traitors, xenos, and even loyalists! this makes him a short, brutal character. when he charges, the enemy unit takes a leadership test, if it fails, -1 attack to each model (to a minimum of 1)

ANGRY PIG: micky's loyal steed, this pig counts as a familiar and counts as a bike as well, giving him +1 toughness.

curve the bullet: all weapons count as twin linked, due to the great shooting skill of mickey

salvaged equiptment: micky doesnt use the armory, he kinda just finds stuff lying around on dead peeps and loots.

roll 2D3 
CC wpns.
1-2:chainsword
3-4ower weapon
5ower fist
6: choose OR thunder hammer

ranged wpns
1-2: BP
3-4: PP
5:Melta Pistol
6:any of the above OR vortex grenade

squadmates: 10 pts/model 1-10
tunnel rats- gangers from the same hive-world as micky, these tunnel rats excel in close combat and have move through cover and scout


Edit this line | WS-4| BS-3| S-3| T-3| W-1| I-4| A-2| Ld-8| Sv-4+


----------



## SpaNNerZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
| - | 5 | 3 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 3 | 10 | 4+

Wargear: Gramp's Shotgun, "Emporers Finest" Whiskey, Frag Grenades, Not So Digital Weapons.

Special Rules
Gramp's Shotgun: The shotgun which Mick wield is ancient, infact its beyond ancient, yet it has never let him down, and is heavy to boot. 
Gramp's Shotgun is a Shotgun with the following profile 12" S5 AP5 Assault 4. Gramp's Shotgun can also be used as a Close Combat Weapon in the assualt phase. When used it adds +2 to micks Strength.

"Emporers Finest" Whiskey: Mick loves a sniffter to get him revved up before a battle.
The only downside (or Upside) is that whilst drunk, he becomes a little to brave and can charge headlong into something that he might not win. 
Micks whiskey grants him the Fearless Universal Rule.

When drunk, Mick also manages to dodge many a swing or bolter round aimed at his head, and manages to land an insane amount of hits on the enemy
Therefore Micks Save is Invulnerable. This also means that Mick never requires anything better or worse than a 4+ to hit, and enemies require 5+ to hit Mick.

Not So Digital Weapons: Mick carrys a manor of small sharp weapons around and in his drunken stupours, often pulls them out to defend himself, this often results in death for his foe as all it takes is one quick stab to the throat.
Mick may use this close combat attack in lieu of his normal attacks.
It is one attack at double his base iniative(No modifiers), this attack hits on a 4+ and wounds on a 4+. On a roll of 6, this wound causes instant death. No saves (of any kind) are allowed against this attack, as at such close range armour is of little use.


Peace out:victory:


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Similar to Snake off MGSolid

Special Rules:

Where's my Cigar/ Got a Light': Mick uses this ablity whenever he is called upon to take any form of Ld Test. Mick automatically passes or fails (chosen by the player) any form of Ld Test he is required to make.

Ain't Got Time To Bleed: Confers the FNP special rule

Weapon: Auto Shotgun (has two shot forms): Range 12" S3 AP5 Assault 3
Range 6" S4 AP4 Assault 2


----------



## Hellskullz (Jul 24, 2008)

Name: Mick the Mercenary



Mick | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Stats | 4|3|3|4|1|4|3|8| -

*Special Rules:*
Feign Death
Mercenary

*Wargear*
Mick's prison shank
Ala'Kor
Incendiary Pistol
Cloak of the Wind

*Feign Death* Mick has perfected the art of playing dead. Once per game you may ignore any wound caused to Mick. If you choose to do this, Mick is treated as if he went to ground.

_*Mercenary*_ Due to the fact that Mick is a mercenary and is often changing sides, he can be a potential enemy at any moment and therefore he does not gain bonuses from wargear that affect friendly models; such as company standards.

*Mick's prison shank* Mick is often getting into brawls at pubs and whatnot so he often finds himself in the slammer. This blade has saved his neck on more then one occasion. Due to the fact that Mick never deems it worthy of being cleaned after stabbing a victim to death, it is considered a poised weapon and will wound on a roll of 4+ regardless of opponents toughness.

*Ala'Kor* Ala'Kor is Mick's favorite set up weapons. Ala'Kor is a pair of scything talons Mick tore off of a Hive Tyrant in a last ditch effort to live. Since then he has infused Dark Eldar blood with them, giving them strange properties. Ala'Kor counts as two weapons in close combat and confers the +1A accordingly. Ala'Kor is considered a poison weapon the wounds on 2+ regardless of toughness and ignores armor save. The blood of the Eldar psykers soaked into the weapon confers Mick a chance to not be affected by any psyker powers on a D6 roll of 5+. Mick can not shoot in the same turn he wishes to charge with Ala'Kor due to the time it takes to bring out both blades, instead the player must announce he is unsheathing Ala'Kor. If Mick is already in close combat and did not have Ala'Kor out, he may not change weapons due to the ferocity of close combat. Ala'Kor remains unsheathed until the end of your turn unless you are in close combat.

*Incendiary Pistol* is a weapon that dates back to before the great heresy. In the shooting phase it counts as a flamer. Once per game it may turn up its heat and be used as a heavy flamer. However, once this is done it may not be used to shoot for rest of the match. Counts as a normal pistol in close combat.

*Cloak of the Wind* A precious artifact given to him by the Eldar as payment. It allows Mick to feel the unnatural change in wind and offers him a cover save when being shot at as detailed on the chart below. Also offers him a 5+ invulnerable save in close combat.

the distance is how far the shooter must be to give Mick his cover save
within 12" = 5+ cover save
12"+ = 4+ cover save
24"+ = 3+ cover save
37"+ = 2+ cover save (yes, it's ment to be 37")


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Right then.

I'm going to start going through all the entries and pick out the parts I like. 

The finished Mick will be posted up in a day or two.


----------

